# Differences between 1715 & 1720



## Argee

Hey Chipmaker,

You have a 1720 and I have a 1715. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand the 1715 was the transition model from Ford to New Holland and the 1720 was the first New Holland only badged tractor. Does yours have the shuttle shift? Mine doesn't and I wished it did, it is a nice feature especially when doing loader work. What are the specs on your machine? Have you got pics of it? 
Inquiring minds want to know! :smiles:


----------



## Chipmaker

Its not mentioned as a New Holland anywhere in the manual per say. All decals and stickers etc on the tractor are strictly FORD. I think it was a later year model change when it went NH. I do not have shuttle shift. I think the biggest differences is style of hood and operators deck, and transmissions. I have a 3F+1R, and then 4 different ranges in the range selecter for a total of 12 forward or 4 reverse speeds. Also the ROPS is of different design. IIRC the ROPS on a 1715 is sort of oval where the rops on a 1720 is U shaped and bolts on on top of the fenders to a reinforcement that is attached to the rear axle and final drive. 

I have only had created problems for the most part with mine. I find the fenders to be awfully soft, and it does not take much to bend them. Thats a big problem with me, as we have some super strong vines, and all it takes is a vine between the tire and fender and fender is bent. I reinforced my fenders with 1/4" aluminum plate riveted inside the fender well, and sealed with aerospace rubber sealant. It made a difference, now I don;'t have to worry about them getting bent anymore. Other than the clutch problem on the face comming off when it stuck to the flywheel / pressure plate, and a bad iginition switch all I have done to it is grease oil and fuel. I do need a new exhaust pipe and muffler as my son broke the other off ona low hanging limb, and I instyalled a muffler I picked up from the Ag supply for $20.00 on it and it sounds like a D-8 dozer. I sure miss the slight whining, easy going sound it made, almost like an electric motor with the original exhaust sysyem . How many hours is on your machine. Mine is pushing 800 and still uses no oil or showing any other signs of being worn out anywhere. 

My starter is starting to act up like a bad bendix drive, so I may have to try and start it 2 or three times if it don't catch on the first try. My Ford dealer told me the bendix is not available seperately, only as a complete unit on a new starter............I hate to think what one of them would cost. When it does finally go, I will park it on an incline and catch it in gear ;-)


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> 
> *Its not mentioned as a New Holland anywhere in the manual per say. All decals and stickers etc on the tractor are strictly FORD. I think it was a later year model change when it went NH.*


Now that's strange. My manual has New Holland all over it. The tractors badge is New Holland while all the decals signify Ford. I also have 3F + 1R, but only 3 Ranges.

My 1715 is a late '96 or early '97 and has close to 500 hours on it. Like yours, it has no major problems except for a bent fender. :smiles: 

Was there a 1725? Now that I've asked that, I believe their was, maybe they're the first "New Hollands".

Now I'm really curious, if you can, post some pics of your 1720.

:truth:


----------



## Chipmaker

Are you sure about the year of your 1715? Mine is a later model, and I bought it new in 1988 or late 1987, SO the 1715 should have been before that. Prior to the 1715 was the 1710, and from what I have been told the later 1700 series from 1715 up were just about totally redisigned and had better running gear and powerplants. I have heard lots of folks complaining about 1710's.

My entire manual has the name Hew Holland just in one place. Its in very small print on the back page at the bottom and simply says Ford New Holland Inc. Printed in Japan!


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> 
> *Are you sure about the year of your 1715? Mine is a later model, and I bought it new in 1988 or late 1987, SO the 1715 should have been before that. Prior to the 1715 was the 1710, and from what I have been told the later 1700 series from 1715 up were just about totally redisigned and had better running gear and powerplants. I have heard lots of folks complaining about 1710's.
> 
> My entire manual has the name Hew Holland just in one place. Its in very small print on the back page at the bottom and simply says Ford New Holland Inc. Printed in Japan! *


To weird! 

My serial # plate says: FORD NEW HOLLAND INC
NEW HOLLAND, PENNSYLVANIA

The New Holland dealer I purchased it from represented it as a 1997 model.

:idea:
I think I'm seeing something here. the 1720 is an improved 1710 and the 1725 is the improved 1715. When New Holland took over, they introduced the ##15 series and did a final transition with the ##25 series. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Argee

I went out to tractordata.com and copied the mfg dates and specs from both tractors. While it sheds some light on it, it just confuses the model issue more. As you pointed out earlier, the 1720 has a 12F-4R transmission, but it also has a 10.2 more cubic inches on the engine and 1 additional HP. The 1720 has a larger rear tire and 1.5 gallon more fuel capacity. But the thing that surprises me the most it, it weighs 700 LBS. more...
:truth:
Well, that blows my theory out of the water. I've put the question out to the TBN brain trust, I'll report my findings here.

*Ford-New Holland
1715

Manufactured:	1992 - 1997
Cost:	$11,500 (1997)
Horsepower:	
Engine:	27
PTO:	23
Engine:	
Fuel:	diesel 
Cylinders:	3
Displacement:	81.1 ci
Manufacturer:	Shibaura
Transmission:	
Forward:	9
Reverse:	3
Capacity:	
Fuel (Gal):	7.0
3-Point:	
Category:	I
Tires:	
Front:	5.50-16
Rear:	11.2-24
Weight:	2,200 lbs




Ford-New Holland
1720

Manufactured:	1987 - 2000
Cost:	$14,000 (2000)
Horsepower:	
Engine:	28
PTO:	24
Engine:	
Fuel:	diesel 
Cylinders:	3
Displacement:	91.3 ci
Manufacturer:	Shibaura
Transmission:	
Forward:	12
Reverse:	4
Capacity:	
Fuel (Gal):	8.5
Cooling (Qt):	5.9
3-Point:	
Category:	I
Tires:	
Front:	5.50-16
Rear:	12.4-24
Weight:	2,900 lbs*


----------



## Argee

Well, here's a partial explanation a fella gave me regarding Ford, New Holland, Fiat, Case, etc., etc.....it gets more confusing by the minute. Kinda sheds some light on it.

*"As a history lesson, Ford purchased New Holland from the Sperry Corporation around '85 or '86. Ford merged the Ford tractor and New Holland implement lines together into a full line, Ford New Holland. A combination Ford New Holland logo was often used. Ford then proceded to sell the company off to Fiat about five years later.
Fiat put the former Ford New Holland operations together with their Fiat Agri operations to create a global company, New Holland. According to the agreement with Ford, use of the Ford oval was to disappear at a certain point. Use of the "FORD" name in block letters was used for a time, but also had to disappear by an agreed upon point in time.
Fiat purchased the Case Corporation (including Case IH ag tractors) around 2000 to create CNH Global. Once again, strengths were combined to create a stronger, global player. You will start to see the "CNH" logo start to make a more prominent position in both New Holland and Case IH literature in the near future. Most CNH factories already have this type of a sign hanging at the entrance, with the CNH logo more prominent than the New Holland or Case IH logos."*


----------



## Argee

*Hey Chipmaker*

Does your 1720 have a live PTO?


----------

